# First marking practice



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's great that he's so driven....bummer about the training. Are there absolutely no hunt clubs around? I found the people with our local club to be very friendly, patient--and they offered to let me train with them!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> That's great that he's so driven....bummer about the training. Are there absolutely no hunt clubs around? I found the people with our local club to be very friendly, patient--and they offered to let me train with them!


Oh yes, there's a local hunt club. I'm a member. The people are really, really nice. And many have said I'm welcome to train with them sometime. Then I never get an actual invite when they go out. I've gone to meetings and repeatedly said I'm looking for someone to train with. I've emailed pro handlers asking if I can pay for private lessons.

I do go to the club training days when they have them. They're supposed to be every month. I don't think they've had one yet this year.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Oh yes, there's a local hunt club. I'm a member. The people are really, really nice. And many have said I'm welcome to train with them sometime. Then I never get an actual invite when they go out.


I'm sorry  If you know when/where they are going to train you should just show up. I mean, they did invite you and you can prove yourself a helpful member by pitching in.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't have a clue when or where they practice.

I don't think they do it on purpose. I think I'm just kind of "out of sight, out of mind." The club is all men with labs (plus two men with Chessies), and I'm the girl with the golden retriever with no experience.

I've always found it kind of odd that I am the only person that does anything in this area with goldens. Lots of pet goldens in the area, but not a single one in a single event besides my own. Nobody does conformation, obedience, agility, field, nothing with goldens!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, you could always move here to Southern Oregon! We don't have a lot of tests/trials, but we have people to train with! 

Congrats on having a bumper dog!


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

There are a couple of members over on RTF, you might join that site. Someone just asked the exact same question and Rick Hall was kind enough to reply. Keep at it, you'll find someone to train with!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you find your training partner?

We went out today and had a great session. Randy (KlamathGold) had his puppies there, Pebbles is so cute, but she is an independant cuss, pegged every throw.

Dooley did pretty good. I am hoping to get him out in cover with birds a lot between now and the 17/18th.


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

Did you throw any birds for Twister Laura????? I'm glad Dooley did well-keep practicing. Is the JH a double header?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

pals said:


> Did you throw any birds for Twister Laura????? I'm glad Dooley did well-keep practicing. Is the JH a double header?


No, Twister was at home under the covers on the bed! Yes, the JH is a double header. I am feeling better and better about how Doo will do, but one never knows until it's over.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Give them a call and remind them that you are interested in going out to train! Very often training groups have pretty standard meet-ups. My group meets every Tuesday evening in the longer light days, and every Saturday there isn't a test year round. We don't call to arrange the meeting--we just know and go. So they may just need the reminder that you are there so they can tell you when and where to show up!



Loisiana said:


> Oh yes, there's a local hunt club. I'm a member. The people are really, really nice. And many have said I'm welcome to train with them sometime. Then I never get an actual invite when they go out. I've gone to meetings and repeatedly said I'm looking for someone to train with. I've emailed pro handlers asking if I can pay for private lessons.
> 
> I do go to the club training days when they have them. They're supposed to be every month. I don't think they've had one yet this year.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I _finally _heard back from one of the people I've contacted. She said she'd forward my request to the club members. So still no actual training help, but hopefully something will pan out... :crossfing


----------

